# 2.7T Hesitation under WOT



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I am looking at a car and the owner says the car is hesitating under WOT. He says he has replaced both EGT sensors. Replaced turbos already as well. 
JUst curious. It seems like a good buy, just want to get a better idea of what the problem is


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like overboost problem which results in ECU cutting the throttle. It might be as easy replacing boost control unit or perhaps finding defective vacuum line...


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (julex)*

Could it be a stuck diverter valve/waste gate? Sorry, don't know what these have....I bet I could look it up though....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (BigWaveDave)*

With any WOT hesitation, a pressure test of the intake system is always good as part of the diagnosis process. For example a torn TBB can cause your symptom. OEM TBB's like to tear under the clamps, esp the large TB clamp.
Not sure which DV's you have. OEM 710A and 710B diaphram based DV's don't normally stick as they just tear & leak. OEM 710N's last the longest and handle TT 225HP 15psi boost pressure well. Aftermarket piston based DV's may stick if they have not been periodically serviced as most brands need to be re-greased.
Can disconnect bottom of N75 and before the inline T to slowly apply regulated 5-7psi to see if there is a wastegate line leak and to visually or feel check operation of WG Actuators.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigWaveDave (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Not my car yet, just trying to diagnose the problem


----------

